# Poor zak has bone cancer



## rupp0003 (Mar 3, 2012)

Zak is only four years old and was diagnosed with bone cancer yesterday (March 2, 2012). He is the most affectionate gentle dog you could want. sometimes nature can be cruel. Now we have to make the choice of letting him die naturally with just pain management or try other drastic often painful and unsuccessful strategies. My fear is that the cancer will likely return and cause a slow painful drawn out death. If anyone has been through all this and has any advice i would love the hear from you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rupp*

Rupp

I am heartbroken to hear this about your Jake. There are many people here who's dogs have had bone cancer and I'm sure they can share with you.
Praying for Jake and glad you found us, but sad about Jake!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I am soooo sorry! I've not had any experience with this, so can't help you, but my heart goes out to you. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this about your boy Zak. This is a very sad and difficult situation and I know the decision you are faced with is hard as well. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your boy.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry this is happening to your friend  I know of 1 Lab personally that had a leg removed at 4yrs of age due to bone cancer. Still getting around fine and a very happy dog turning 14 soon.

This site is full of info, think it may help you. Scroll down to presentation and diagnosis, etc.

Tripawds Blogs | Tripawd Support Forums for the Discussion of Amputation, Canine Cancer and Three Legged Dogs | Three Legged Dog Amputation Canine Bone Cancer Support Information Help Advice


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Zak is such a beautiful boy. It isn't fair so many of our goldens are being stricken with cancer, so many at such young ages. It breaks my heart.

I lost my Irish Setter to bone cancer, rear leg, back in '97. On the Friday he was limping (he had turned 12 a couple of months before) and I assumed it was his arthritis acting up. But by Monday morning he was actually dragging that leg desite the med I had given him and we took him right in to see our vet (we live in a small town 20 miles from the city and just have the one vet. 

As soon as we walked in I could tell by his face it was bad. Exam--99% chance it wa bone cancer in and above the knee, 1" chance it was an abcess. Had the testing done and came back bone cancer. , a very, very agressive kind. In fact, his receptionist had noted her lab limping, found a little lump on his wrist, it was the same kind of cancer and in a week he was not walking or eating. This was a couple of weeks before I took Boots in.

Rickey gave us 3 vchoices--amputate the leg THAT day and hope it had not spread, give him a couple of days til he was not eating and then bring him to releas him, do nothing. Our hearts said amputate, and had he beenyoung we would have done it. But our brains told us he had pased his 12th birthday, he had arthritis in his hips and shoulder. We could put him thru that surgery ony to find it had spread and he could be gone before he even healed, or if it had not spread, the extra strain on his other hip, etc could make things miserable for him at his age.

We elected to just give him a few good days and then let him go. My vet figured that in less than a week he would be unable to get up not watning to eat, etc and we would have to release him

He loved to go to the "beach", be it the real bechor to the bay where we wade fished.I decided to take him every day til he was unable to get in the car. But after the 2ed day he had developed a sort of bunny hop and would swing that back leg instead of dragging it.

Because we knew his time was limited we let him have all kinds of doggy no-no food. Strange thing, but he loved fruits and veggies more than meat. He would eat the tomatoes, green peppers and squash right off the vines in my garden. He also had a severe sweet tooth. So we gave him all the tossed salad, melon, apple, etc that he wanted along with lots of fresh baked fish I caught and his dry food. Also, whatever I made for dessert, he got some. I would make him his own banana plist, own strawberry shortcake, slice of apple pie with ice cream, even small pice of chocolate cake or brownie.

Long story short, I had him exactly 10 weeks to the day after diagnosis, even tho it should hav only been a week or less. I took him fishing every day and he would swim around me wade fishing, cahse crabs in shallow water, try to catch shore birds. One daught I got an undersize flounder and went back to shore and released in about 6" of water. Boots pounded on it, stuck his head under water and came up with th flounder. He actaully killed it trying to hanging onto it. One day he pulled a speckled trout off my stringer tied to my rod holder in knee deep water.

I woudl take him in for Rickey to look at him 2-3 times a week and Rickey would sahke his head and say "I don't understand it. He whould not be going like this this." He was actually putting weight on (due to the sweets and letting him eat all he wanted) and was really enjoying his hours spent "at the beach" every single day--even went in light sprinkle rain.


Thenon July 8, he didn't spend as much time in the water, but more in the shade of the car. The next morning he went to get on sofa and fell and for thefirst time i felt that same hardness in his shoulder and knew (scarey how i just "know" things at times) it was in his shoulder. I clled my son and told him it was time to let Boots go, so he and his wife came to take him. I couldn't force myself to go. I gae him a dish of Blue Bell Butter pecan ice cream, which he loved. He was so excited (but limping on that front leg) when we went outside. He went right to my car thinking we were going to the beach.

I felt so guily after they left to drive the 1 1/2 miles over to the hospital. Boots had thought we were going to the beach and that was not the case. I thought of how his old tail had been wagging. I almost called and told Rickey to send them back home when they got ther, I was gonna keep him a few more days.

But then I came to my senses and knew I had made the right choice. Keeping him would ha only been for me. Lettinghim go while he was "still on top" so to speak was for him. He had enjoyed life to the end. Thoase wre probably the best 10 weeks of his 12 1/2 yeas becaue he got to go to the beach every single day, got to eat foods he loved but normally didn't get, and hubby and I gave him more attention than most dogs woul get in a year.

As I said, had he been younger we probably would have gone for amputation, but at his age, no, it didn't seem fair to him. We have never regretted the way we did things, and would do it just like that given the chance. We put Boots first .

With your precious boy only being 4, maybe you can get some good info from your vet or a specialist. I suspect a lot woudl also depent on location. raying for you most handsome guy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your beautiful boy Zak. We lost our 3yr old girl to renal failure 2 months ago, life can be so cruel sometimes. Whatever you decide to do, I'm sure you'll do what's best for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Zak!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry, far too young, i have had two of mine with this, i posted this past week on my experience, with him being so young, i would get him to a specialist, right away, they may be able to save his life, he is so young,and so cute. I would want to know what they think, bone cancer,is very painfull.


----------



## Ash24 (Feb 20, 2012)

I feel for you on how hard this must be. I just unexpectedly lost my 4 year old Vinny and know how tough it can be to hear your dog is sick-especially when so young. I have cried everyday for the past month wishing things could be different.

Before my Vinny, I had a dog, Zachy. He was diagnosed with osteosarcoma of the jaw when he was 9. He got very lethargic and wouldn't eat. We made the very difficult decision to remove half of his jaw. We were assured many dogs did fine with this- and he actually did great with it! We did chemo for a few months and the cancer was actually slowed down. He had a great quality of life. 8 months after his diagnosis, we lost him to hemangiosarcoma. So it wasn't even the osteosarcoma that got him. He was responding so well to his treatment. Dogs can respond very well to chemo. He was never sick from it and adapted so well to everything. You know goldens- always happy and looking to please!


----------



## rupp0003 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishing. Zak is doing well today. We let him run at the park and took him to the pet store to pick a new toy and get some treats. He is going to see an oncologist on Wednesday to see how long he has and what we can do to make his remaining time more comfortable.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry. I hope the oncologist will give you some promising news. Both my sister's friend's Golden and a customer's Golden had bone cancer diagnosed at 6 years old and both chose to amputate, (mainly because they were so young). One is going on 13 years old and the other is 8. They're doing really well. If amputation is chosen, it has to be done very quickly, almost immediately, (both of the Goldens I mentioned were operated on in less than a week from diagnosis), as this cancer is usually very fast moving. 

Please keep us updated, okay?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for Zak. Sending my prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear that your beautiful Zak's diagnosis. Will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers that you have much more time with him that is free of pain.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

In such a young dog I would consider amputation as a possible option if the cancer has not spread. My Golden boy, Beau, was nine and amputation was not an option for him. He lived for 5 months following diagnosis.
I am so sorry you are having to deal with this with your beautiful Zak.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

That photo of Zak speaks for his sweetness - what a love. My thoughts go out to you and to difficult decisions. I hope he has many, many good days ahead for you to cherish with him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How was the yesterday's appointment? I hope Zak is doing well. Sending my prayers and healing thoughts for sweet boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Zak.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of Zak today and sending some healing vibes.


----------



## rupp0003 (Mar 3, 2012)

*update*

Well its been 3 and a half months and Zak is still fighting the good fight. I took him swimming today and almost every other since the ice came off. His limp is a bit worse but his spirits are high.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, what a wonderful update!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way for sweet Zak and you. Please give him an ear rub from me.... what a beautiful boy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear that Zak is fighting the good fight against this terrible disease. I hope you have many great days ahead of you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zak*

Glad to hear that Zak is enjoying life.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update!
Do you have Zak on pain meds? If he is limping he is probably having pain and you might need to increase his medication.
Wishing you and Zak many more good times together!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Go Zak Go! Enjoy every day with him.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Prayers for Zak and for you!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

VERY happy to read that Zak is fighting this awful disease and is still enjoying life. Praying that he continues to enjoy life and everything that he loves.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hugs and prayers for the fighter golden Zak.


----------



## rupp0003 (Mar 3, 2012)

*month 5*

Zak is still doing well swimming and running heading into his fifth month living with bone cancer. The Tramadol and Medicam are helping to keep him comfortable and if it wasn't for his limp you would never know anything was wrong. We know it wont last forever but are thankful for the time we have.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

good for Zac !!!! lets hope he continues to amaze us


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What a handsome boy Zac is. So glad things are under control. .... Keep it up Zac!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update and the photos. Zak is such a handsome boy and that's really good news that he's doing well and everything is under control!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad you are back with good update. When those threads go silence it always worries me, but hope is there, that people are just to busy and enjoy time with their lovely dogs. Zak is beautiful, thank you for the pictures. I am praying for many months you two have together.


----------



## rupp0003 (Mar 3, 2012)

*The long road is over.*

Well The good news is Zak is at peace now. Its been a struggle for everyone. Zak was doing great Swimming going for walks and playful almost until the end. Two nights ago things took a turn for the worse and Zak let us know that it was time for him to move on. Today we made that impossible decision and said goodbye. It was very peacefully and he wagged his tail as he fell asleep for the last time. Thanks for all the support this forum has been great.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Zak.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Godspeed sweet Zak


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry. He is at peace. I'm sorry for the pain you now have. So many of us.

Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful last few months he had. RIP, sweet boy.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so very sorry to hear the news about Zac

Rest In peace Zac


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweet Zak. And hugs to you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Zak, it's just heartbreaking. He will live on in your heart and memories forever, take care.


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

We know exactly how you feel. We lost our golden, Logan to hemangiosarcoma this
past July. He was only 7 years old and the most gentle dog we have ever owned. My
wife and me miss him every day. We has him euthanized because it was the right and
kind thing to do.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for you loss, RIP sweet Zak. My girl was just dx'd with osteoscaroma in her mouth. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost Zak at such a young age. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. You luckily got over a year from diagnosis. I lost my first golden to bone cancer. I had 4 months..it never is long enough. RIP Zak..run free..


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry that you and beautiful Zak are going thru this tragic time. Cancer is taking away so many of our beautiful goldens. Praying for more time with Zak that is free of pain.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The additional 17 months of love and fun you gave him speak volumes about your care for him. It doesn't take the pain of losing him away, but knowing you gave him all that extra time will hopefully give you some comfort.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So unfair I am so sorry!
It is amazing how such an intense illness such as this will deepen your bond forever. 
Zac is and will always be woven into your soul. 
Have faith that he sends you much love and healing as he always does.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am so sorry for you and Zak. It is so painful to say goodbye even though they let us know its time. IWW are so lucky to have these amazing companions touch us so deep but man does it hurt. I am thinking of you and praying for you both.

There's a saying " it's better to have loved and lost then to have never lived at all". Right now that does feel true but I hope it is someday. Hugs


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. Run free dear sweet boy


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss...RIP sweet Zak


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost him so young. But he was very lucky to have you, who cared for him and had his best interests at heart. Take god care of yourself.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

This brings me to tears. I lost my first golden to osteosarcoma and I let her go on too long. You did the right thing and he will always love you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I didn't realize when I posted that you had lost beautiful Zak. Holding you in our thoughts at this very sad and dark time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*

I am so very, very, sorry about Zak.
I've added Zak to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-19.html#post3382146


----------

